# ! WICHTIGE FRAGE ! BITTE ANTWORT



## OneManShow (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was war denn das erste ALbum von den Gorillaz auf dem auch "Clint Eastwood" drauf war.
Bitte schnell antworten !!! ICH WILL ES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

das album heißt gorillaz
(alle angaben ohne gewähr!)


das hätte man auch einfach googlen können, so nenbei gesagt ^^


----------



## OneManShow (21. November 2009)

Ja ich hab ne halbe stunde gegoogelt aber ich bin zu dumm dafür^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ich hab 
gorillaz clint eastwood album
eingegeben und der erste treffer war schon das richtige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (21. November 2009)

pffff angeber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. November 2009)

Es gibt Dinge, dafür ist der dümmste Mensch zu klug.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorillaz


----------



## Haxxler (21. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, dafür ist der dümmste Mensch zu klug.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorillaz


Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht.


----------



## Exicoo (3. Dezember 2009)

2012 ist auf jeden Fall ein hammer Film, war drin und es hat sich sehr gelohnt.
Hab mich auch auf den Film gefreut, weil ich wusste, dass er geil ist... 
Entertainment vom Feinsten meine Freunde.


----------

